# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  GTA Criminal Russia - новый beta мод!!!

## kemper59rus

*Что нового в данном моде:*
События мода происходят в наше время. 

----------GTAMaps team-----------
Остров сопки (город Южный) - уже имеется, поселение вымышленное
В разработке - сельская местность , Село Бусаево, деревни Озерье, Малахово, возможно Корякино (реальные названия и расположение)
----------PROSVET team------------
3D версия города Арзамас (Нижегородская обл.), готова 1/3 от общего проекта, поселок Простоквасино (база), село Батырево (в обработке)
----------CR Team----------------
Городок Эдово (состояние сборки на прежнем месте по карте, что и в бета версиях)
В разработке город Нижегородск из полученных моделей команды КР
----------Russian Reality-----------
Копия города Лыткарино (Московская обл.), в состоянии приближенному к 90%. На переработке ранее сделанных моделей

Планируется полная замена родных объектов generic на русские, полностью "русифицированная графика", полная передача русской природы (в игре в полях густая растительность и животный мир), звуки природы (Audiozone) ну и т.д, полностью русский транспорт и оружие (CR Team). Русские педы, русские радиостанции, уже готово Радио Шансон (GTAMaps team), Радио Ретро (CR Team).

минимальные (при максимальной настройке графики)

Операционная система : Windows XP, Vista**
Оперативная память : 1 GB RAM
Место на винчестере : 4.5 GB HDD (в установленном виде)
Видеокарта : NVidia 7-9 Series 256mb
Процессор : Intel Pentium Core 2 Duo

Скачать|Download:
Deposit
UploadBox
Gigapeta|Part#1
Gigapeta|Part#2
Gigapeta|Part#3

----------

Aleksandr_Ch (17.10.2011)

----------

